# Rxtra recall



## juuced (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone else get the recall paperwork in the mail from Rxtra?  They are the compounding pharmacy used by ex Maximus (new HRT on Demand)

the paperwork says a bunch of thier stuff test, HCG, B-12 etc is all being recalled due to an FDA inspection.


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2013)

juuced said:


> Anyone else get the recall paperwork in the mail from Rxtra?  They are the compounding pharmacy used by ex Maximus (new HRT on Demand)
> 
> the paperwork says a bunch of thier stuff test, HCG, B-12 etc is all being recalled due to an FDA inspection.



Shit! I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2013)

They're recalling quite a bit. Says due to assurance of sterility. No adverse events reported though.  Stuff could be fine. But if you'll get replacement then go for it.


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2013)

Guess I'll have to check my mail.  I have 2 vials of test & that B complex.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2013)

WELL SOB! Ill have to take a look as well... This blows!


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2013)

I got it today. Some of my stuff is on there, but they said they aren't going to issue replacement product if you're effected so it may be careless on my end, but I am going to keep what I got.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2013)

So ur saying they wont replace the products if they r in fact bad?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2013)

dk8594 said:


> I got it today. Some of my stuff is on there, but they said they aren't going to issue replacement product if you're effected so it may be careless on my end, but I am going to keep what I got.



That is the most fucked up thing I have ever heard. Refunds or replacement are offered when products are recalled... What a shit company.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 27, 2013)

j2048b said:


> So ur saying they wont replace the products if they r in fact bad?



Correct. If you are affected, they will send you a ups label to send them your stuff, but they are 'unable' to send out replacement product.

That being said, I have not talked to Mike or Adam yet so they might be able to work something out. However, the letter clearly says no replacements.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2013)

I talked to adam, he said he would call me tomorrow with info for all!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got my letter and to tell u guys the truth... Something stinks about this and here is why: MY .02 but worth a $1

I was recently told that rxtra had shut down do to some upgrades they were doing, the FDA was all over the place and they couldnt fill any orders...no sterilization, no vials being filled and no pills being sent out either... Kind of made sense at the time... But a few weeks later and they "need their stuff back" and wont refill what was paid for.... Fishay fishay fishay.... Pharmacies dont do that! If it was paid for by u or ur insurance they have to replace the product...unless they be under scrutiny for the amount of people the doctors are administering to or they be under investigation for something else??? 

Sure it maybe a crazy thought... But y do i also have to fill out a card with all my info on it EVEN IF I HAVE NOTHING TO RETURN TO THEM?? Conspiracy theorist i am...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 27, 2013)

i also thought it was illegal for us to send back medications? i thought they would have to have u destroy what u have or take it to a hospital or something like that, and then they would re send u the good stuff once its ready to ship out to u?


----------



## DF (Aug 27, 2013)

Very strange indeed! I'm not sending shit back if I'm not getting replacement.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got this text from Adam

The FDA made them send a letter offering a voluntary  recall. They were in the process of transitioning from a compounding pharmacy to a manufacturing pharmacy. They started the expansion prior to the FDAs okay so as "punishment" they had to send that letter. Of tens of thousands of sterile injectables made there hasn't been a single case of unsterile meds. They are now a "manufacturing pharmacy and everything has been FDA approved and tested. I'm still taking my meds with zero worries.


----------



## juuced (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a similar email from Adam as hogs.

I am just going to keep my stuff and use it and not worry as well.


----------



## NEHG (Aug 27, 2013)

hey guys its Adam from New Era. Remember a volentary recall means there hasnt been a problem. a manditory recall means there is. if you are not sick your meds are good is the way i look at it. If you wish to return your meds i believe they will replace exactly what you return as soon as they have operations up 100%. I know the folks at Rxtra on a personal level along with their friends and familys and i will continue taking my medication and look forward to a continued business relationship with them. feel free to call 800-518-9831 for additional questions about the recall. Thank you current clients and supporters and future clients of New Era Health Group!


----------



## PFM (Aug 27, 2013)

Why would anyone send back good gear?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2013)

NEHG said:


> hey guys its Adam from New Era. Remember a volentary recall means there hasnt been a problem. a manditory recall means there is. if you are not sick your meds are good is the way i look at it. If you wish to return your meds i believe they will replace exactly what you return as soon as they have operations up 100%. I know the folks at Rxtra on a personal level along with their friends and familys and i will continue taking my medication and look forward to a continued business relationship with them. feel free to call 800-518-9831 for additional questions about the recall. Thank you current clients and supporters and future clients of New Era Health Group!



It's a recall nonetheless so I'm still curious why there wouldn't be a replacement or refund made.

After the adverse events including fatalities from improperly sterilized methyl prednisone injectables coming out of Framingham MA, we are reminded that there is a cost associated with these problems. 

If they can't document their sterilization procedures then this is the result.


----------



## NEHG (Aug 27, 2013)

when the letter was issued, the FDA was not allowing them to compound any sterile injectables at that time. so if they cant make it, they cant replace it... at that time. I think if you reach out and inquire about a refund or replacement they will answer that for you. in my previous post i stated that they might be replacing exactly what is returned to them from patients. I as a patient myself find it wastful to send what seems to be good product back, to wait for essentially the same thing.  replacing 10ml for 2mls will never fly with the FDA. do you get that? and they have NEVER had a single issue with sterility. i am guessing they were pushing the quanity envelope, but never a quality risk. that is not how they operate. i try to visit and walk through the facility at least once a month and its top notch always!


----------

